# Dog house heat source



## Zabbi0 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey guys. Do any of y'all use the large dog house idea as a heat source for nighttime? I was curious to see some pictures. I can't really find any. I don't know how I could install the heat source. I want to make sure i do it right & don't burn the tort to a crisp and my yard and house down for that matter. Any help would totally rock. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## theelectraco (Apr 27, 2013)

I know Tom has a whole thread about his outdoor heated hides. You could use a dog house with a CHE inside, hooked to a thermostat.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 27, 2013)

You have a couple of options as far as the actual â€œfixtureâ€ that is used. The first being a home-made type: Very easy â€¦you donâ€™t need to be a super star electrician to do it â€¦You will need a ceramic base socket ( purchased at any Hardware store for about 5 bucks) A piece of thin gauge sheet metal ( this helps reflect heat and keeps your tort's house from charring and or melting if using a plastic dog loo type house) and 1 extension cordâ€¦whatever length you need. Attach sheet metal with self tapping screws to your structure, then nip the end off your extension cord ( make sure the right endâ€¦. ) cut the outer sheathing back about 4â€ â€¦then go ahead and strip the wires back Â½â€.
Next flip your ceramic base upside down and attach wires â€¦.(itâ€™s labeled ) with phillips screw driver, right-side your fixture and once again using self tappersâ€™ mount where you wish .. * A plus of this is it can be mounted horizontal or vertical â€¦..





the other method is just buying a store bought â€œclamp fixtureâ€ **Once again stressing the fact USE A CERAMIC BASE TYPE â€¦not plastic. **â€¦..You can use either Heat bulbs and or CHE=Ceramic Heating elementsâ€¦( they produce no visual light and tend to last much longer than bulb types) available in different wattages to suite your needs and climates. 


 This â€œ typeâ€ of fixture. * Works well â€¦ultra easy â€¦but most of the time mounted vertical , which in a dog type house your limited with head room . Another note â€¦.even though it says â€œ clamp lightâ€ and one is providedâ€¦you should always throw a back up screw into the fixtures handle to prevent clamp from slipping. 
Hope this helps â€¦.
JD~


----------



## knechtion53 (Apr 27, 2013)

I use an extra large igloo dog house and a ceramic based reptile lamp for a heat source.

The dog house is raised off the ground on brick stepping stones. 

A 1/2" plywood sheet approximately 30"x36" extends forward from the entry door. 

Cinder block sides are built up on either side of the plywood sheet to the approximate height of the house. Another plywood sheet creates the covered roof for this entry way.

We drilled a hole in the top of the house so we could pull the cord up through it and connect it to the outdoor power source.

The lamp is firmly secured at the top inside the igloo with the outer edge of the ceramic base having minimal contact with electrical tape applied at the entry hole and having no contact with house material. 

At the top on the outside of the house, the cord is wound twice through a cord wrap and secured with electrical tape, which keeps it in place and prevents the lamp from slipping.

The outside of the house and the entryway are covered with a waterproof tarp.


----------



## Tom (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a 4x4 with a radiant heat panel and a Kane heat mat all on a thermostat. This works, but here is what I prefer to do:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-66867.html


----------



## shellfreak (Apr 28, 2013)

I use the hound heater furnace in a small outback dog house. Works great. I screwed it to the side of the dog house, about 4inches from the bottom. It self regulates. So during the day when it is hot, the heater shuts down, at night it regulates to stay warm. The heat comes out from the top of the heater so the base isn't that warm. At night all my Russians huddle around the base. None of them have been burnt or harmed. There are three temperatures. Low, med, high. I keep mine between med and high. It seems very safe. 



View attachment 42935




View attachment 42936


----------



## Tom (Apr 28, 2013)

Zabbi0 said:


> Hey guys. Do any of y'all use the large dog house idea as a heat source for nighttime? I was curious to see some pictures. I can't really find any. I don't know how I could install the heat source. I want to make sure i do it right & don't burn the tort to a crisp and my yard and house down for that matter. Any help would totally rock. Thanks.



To elaborate more: I don't think dog houses are suitable in most cases. The doors are too big and too tall, and they are too tall inside. Just makes more volume to try and heat. Also the lack of insulation makes it exceedingly difficult to heat them. I have found the best situation is to design and build the right size box, with the right size door for your species and age, and then insulate and build it to suit your climate. With the moisture and freezing temperatures in Virginia, Len must build his houses a bit differently than me here in SoCal with a dry climate and relatively mild winters.

One thing to be cautious of: A poorly designed and under-insulated dog house usually requires a lot of heat and electricity usage. This creates a bigger fire hazard and increases the potential for burning or damaging the top of your tortoises shell.


----------



## lynnedit (Apr 28, 2013)

Insulation is the key. 
If you are not a carpenter, then buying a large dog house or Rubbermaid storage bin works (think of your tort's ultimate size). 
You can retrofit it inside, if needed, with rigid insulation or foil insulation (line this with 1/4" plywood at least partway up to keep the tort from destroying the insulation). Some of the Rubbermaid dog houses are double walled so you can drill holes and use spray in insulation.
Don't forget the bottom.
I am using the bulb + fixture as JD shows and the Hound Heater in different hides. I like them both; I agree the Hound Heater is great because it is meant to be outside, has a guard, the thermostat works very well (I have an additional Acurite thermometer to verify temps). 
Haven't tried the radiant heat panels but they look good for a smaller hide (not a shed).
I use a oil electric heater in my Greenhouse for background heat and it also works well, I leave it on 600w and rarely set it above level 3-4, usually less (Greenhouse is also insulated with bubble wrap). The mini version, protected from the tort, works in a smaller hide as well.
Lots of choices!


----------



## Zabbi0 (May 4, 2013)

I'm just getting back to this since I planned to start this project tomorrow. You guys are incredible- thank you so very much for all the info. The thing is- I am clueless at to what you're saying. My dad knows nothing about this stuff to help me out and we really can't find anyone to help us. I really wish I knew someone out here that I could pay to do it for me or if I got the parts and everything. I just have the worst luck and I would accidentally burn the house down and the bebe tort along with it.  
well-- maybe I can find some YouTube tutorials or something. I've had her outside in a large kiddie pool for 2 weeks now but it's getting really irritating bringing her in every night to her CHE. I wish I could get this situated. 
If anyone knows any good videos,
Let me know. Again- thank you very much for the info. Hope I can get it going soon!


Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2013)

Zabbi0 said:


> I'm just getting back to this since I planned to start this project tomorrow. You guys are incredible- thank you so very much for all the info. The thing is- I am clueless at to what you're saying. My dad knows nothing about this stuff to help me out and we really can't find anyone to help us. I really wish I knew someone out here that I could pay to do it for me or if I got the parts and everything. I just have the worst luck and I would accidentally burn the house down and the bebe tort along with it.
> well-- maybe I can find some YouTube tutorials or something. I've had her outside in a large kiddie pool for 2 weeks now but it's getting really irritating bringing her in every night to her CHE. I wish I could get this situated.
> If anyone knows any good videos,
> Let me know. Again- thank you very much for the info. Hope I can get it going soon!
> ...



I will help you. Too much to type. I'm PMing you my phone number.


----------

